# IELTS General vs Academic for an IT job



## AntonescuM (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,
If one was to consider applying for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189), and 'SkillSelect' point system says that 'take only the general test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority', then should one ask the 'ACS' people which one is needed?

As background info: I have an IT education(mater degree was last) and almost 8 years of work experience in my field. I have an Academic IELTS with a 7.5 band, but it has a grade of 6.5 so that is not going to get me any points.

Thank you for your time
Alex.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

If you only need the test for getting extra 10 or 20 points, all you need is general.


----------



## AntonescuM (Jan 31, 2013)

Ehm, yes it is obvious that if I wanted only the points I should get the easiest one. 
So let me rephrase it: would a recruitment agent / company ever ask for Academic level IELTS?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Recruitment agents don't even know what IELTS is


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Though some registering bodies do eg: Teachers registration board requires academic level. I don't think this applies to you but thought i would make you aware of it


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Teachers, doctors, nurses, pharmacists - these are some of the occupations that require academic IELTS.


----------



## pushpinder (May 18, 2014)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Though some registering bodies do eg: Teachers registration board requires academic level. I don't think this applies to you but thought i would make you aware of it


Hi, are you really sure that teachers need Academic IELTS to register as teacher and not GT? And will this work for immigration as well or do I need to take separate GT IELTS? Also please inform that is registration optional for any remote state and I can at least migrate with 7 bands each in GT or Academic? Please help its my ever first post here


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am positive that teachers need to do academic IELTS, if from Asian country


----------



## pushpinder (May 18, 2014)

Aussieboy07 said:


> I am positive that teachers need to do academic IELTS, if from Asian country


Thanks dear. Yes I am from India. Can you also please inform that for all states in Australia need registration as teacher or only few of them need this. I personally feel that this only needs if you want to work there as a teacher and not as initial requirement for immigration? Yes melbourne, Sydney and ACT specially mentioned in the list that registration required for 241411 category but what about those lists where states not mentioned this requirement? 
If this is true then it means that I can apply with 7 each in IELTS please advice


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pushpinder said:


> Thanks dear. Yes I am from India. Can you also please inform that for all states in Australia need registration as teacher or only few of them need this. I personally feel that this only needs if you want to work there as a teacher and not as initial requirement for immigration? Yes melbourne, Sydney and ACT specially mentioned in the list that registration required for 241411 category but what about those lists where states not mentioned this requirement?
> If this is true then it means that I can apply with 7 each in IELTS please advice


Queensland needs 7.5 in IELTS, i have no reason to believe that there would be any state that would not require a similar pass before they would asses you qualifications as suitable. You say you wish to migrate but not work as a teacher. Do you have other qualifications that may be suitable ?


----------



## pushpinder (May 18, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Queensland needs 7.5 in IELTS, i have no reason to believe that there would be any state that would not require a similar pass before they would asses you qualifications as suitable. You say you wish to migrate but not work as a teacher. Do you have other qualifications that may be suitable ?


Thanks. Yes I am experienced in official work or as junior manager. The point is that its not a compulsion that I should work same as of my category 241411(by which I will migrate) and can do anything for my living there. May looks unfair but its not illegal? 
Can I skip registration in ANY Ways as its really hard to achieve this much bands? Can one delay this requirement to couple of years or otherwise before or after migration?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pushpinder said:


> Thanks. Yes I am experienced in official work or as junior manager. The point is that its not a compulsion that I should work same as of my category 241411(by which I will migrate) and can do anything for my living there. May looks unfair but its not illegal?
> Can I skip registration in ANY Ways as its really hard to achieve this much bands? Can one delay this requirement to couple of years or otherwise before or after migration?


The problem you have is that you need to have some qualification recognized. If it is teaching you must be eligible for registration. It must be a formal qualification , experince does not matter.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife has finally had her teaching qualifications recognized in Australia. Need a score of 8 in speaking and listening with a band score of 7.5 across the 4 domains. this process has taken her 5 months due to constant requests for additional documentation from Philippines


----------



## pushpinder (May 18, 2014)

Aussieboy07 said:


> My wife has finally had her teaching qualifications recognized in Australia. Need a score of 8 in speaking and listening with a band score of 7.5 across the 4 domains. this process has taken her 5 months due to constant requests for additional documentation from Philippines


Congrats Aussieboy, be ready for next step ie IELTS band. I hope she will prepare for Academic IELTS now. Academic is although little tough than GT but different scores calculations make it equal or even easy to achieve as compare to the GT.


----------

